# Dual sb-13 ultra vs one pc-13 ultra



## Thomasdk1405 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi !
Former owner of a pb-13 ultra (so I'm all ready spoiled) but because of WAF / new living room arrangement I had to sell my beloved pb-13. I was recommended to buy the sb-13 ultra and while it does sound great - I miss the sound I had. Before the pb-13 I had the pc13-ultra (both pb and pc was the bash amp version). I know that monument scene in OHF is crazy or war of the worlds - several scenes here. But right now I feel like I miss a lot. My room is almost 68 m3 (2300 cubic feet according to converters) so it's not a huge room. A lot of things also changed in the setup to sb-13's defense - new receiver, new placement near windows (heard that windows are bass eaters - before it was along a hard wall) - my as-eq1 broke :crying2: so now everything is handled by audyssey xt32 - so all in all - many variables that could influence sound. Question - how does dual sb-13 ultra's compare to one pc13-ultra in normal 20 Hz tune ? No matter what I will never get the pb-13 in the room again - not with current wife at least :grin2:
I'm soo much in doubt here - what to do - sell sb-13 and buy pc-13 or buy another sb-13 to counteract the nasty FR I have ? My sb-13 can go to 25 Hz and then fall's rapidly - I can get 20 Hz but perhaps -6 db here.

Anyone here got experience with sb-13 vs pc-13 ?
/Thomas


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Two SB13s would be better than one PB13u in your case. It smooths out the in room response dramatically with two. The BP31u would dig a little deeper but my vote is for two.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

SVS's customer service is the best! Call Ed Mullen, he (or anyone there really) will get your room info & find out what you are looking for & give you a straight up option. Really good people!


----------

